# Indiana Lowrider Show



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

We'll be there fo'sho!


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

which one?

LRM - show?? :uh:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Apr 1 2005, 10:15 AM
> *which one?
> 
> LRM - show??  :uh:
> [snapback]2938978[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Yeah LOWRIDER MAGAZINE SHOW


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gotti-_@Apr 1 2005, 09:17 AM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Yeah LOWRIDER MAGAZINE SHOW
> [snapback]2938985[/snapback]​*




:rofl: 

Wasn't 2 clear..! :uh:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

we will be there when is everyone rolloing out?it would look cool to se a bunch of lolo going down 94 some on trailers of course :biggrin:


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 1 2005, 09:35 AM
> *we will be there when is everyone rolloing out?it would look cool to se a bunch of lolo going down 94 some on trailers of course :biggrin:
> [snapback]2939055[/snapback]​*


We will leave early in the morning Saturday....

Yeah... that would look str8... see a bunch of trailers on 94...


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

how early we were thinking 12:00 am or like 1:00 am sat.


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 1 2005, 10:35 AM
> *we will be there when is everyone rolloing out?it would look cool to se a bunch of lolo going down 94 some on trailers of course :biggrin:
> [snapback]2939055[/snapback]​*


Saturday about 6:30am


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

cool I guess we all would just meet up there then huh?are you all pre registered?


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 1 2005, 11:06 AM
> *cool I guess we all would just meet up there then huh?are you all pre registered?
> [snapback]2939213[/snapback]​*


Yeah homie pre registered and all  you?


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

we're leaving friday morning and spending the weekend down there. Hopefully my car will make it if i get my driveshaft back in time.


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

yeah, we are all pre-registered....!

We will leave around 3:00 a.m. - 4:00 a.m. on Saturday.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

I'll be there. Leaving Friday evening after school. I'll be staying with my brother Gerrod (USOREDEMPTION). I'll also be at Saturday's move-in. Kicking it with friends, catching up and helping them set-up.

*NOTE: FOR THOSE WHO ARE ATTENDING AND ARE NOT SHOWING A CAR AND DON'T WANT TO PAY $30 AT THE DOOR ON SUNDAY, GET TO SATURDAY'S MOVE-IN AND PURCHASE A WRISTBAND FOR $15 ($20?). THAT WAY YOU SAVE MONEY AND YOU CAN STICK AROUND FOR THE AWARDS PRESENTATION.*


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Apr 1 2005, 12:49 PM
> *I'll be there. Leaving Friday evening after school. I'll be staying with my brother Gerrod (USOREDEMPTION). I'll also be at Saturday's move-in. Kicking it with friends, catching up and helping them set-up.
> 
> NOTE: FOR THOSE WHO ARE ATTENDING AND ARE NOT SHOWING A CAR AND DON'T WANT TO PAY $30 AT THE DOOR ON SUNDAY, GET TO SATURDAY'S MOVE-IN AND PURCHASE A WRISTBAND FOR $15 ($20?). THAT WAY YOU SAVE MONEY AND YOU CAN STICK AROUND FOR THE AWARDS PRESENTATION.
> [snapback]2939399[/snapback]​*


 :twak: and then they will take the privilage away from the ones that do have a car there :uh:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gotti-_@Apr 1 2005, 12:09 PM
> *Yeah homie pre registered  and all  you?
> [snapback]2939228[/snapback]​*


I am sending them this weekend  still don't have a place to stay though


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 1 2005, 12:53 PM
> *:twak: and then they will take the privilage away from the ones that do have a car there :uh:
> [snapback]2939432[/snapback]​*


 :dunno: I'm just trying to help Nim. Because I know right after the show, there will be those that will post on here how the show cost too much to attend. I'm just giving an alternative to paying $30 each at the door. And in all honesty, it's not worth $30 to attend a car show. Just think of those bringing their wife, kids, etc.. $30 dollars adds up quick.

Well, that's what I'm doing. If you don't like it, I'm sorry.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Apr 1 2005, 01:10 PM
> *:dunno: I'm just trying to help Nim. Because I know right after the show, there will be those that will post on here how the show cost too much to attend. I'm just giving an alternative to paying $30 each at the door. And in all honesty, it's not worth $30 to attend a car show. Just think of those bringing their wife, kids, etc.. $30 dollars adds up quick.
> 
> Well, that's what I'm doing. If you don't like it, I'm sorry.
> [snapback]2939528[/snapback]​*


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 1 2005, 11:54 AM
> *I am sending them this weekend  still don't have a place to stay though
> [snapback]2939440[/snapback]​*


Really hey homie I gave you the info on the one hotel same day I booked 8 room's do you need the info>?


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Apr 1 2005, 11:44 AM
> *yeah, we are all pre-registered....!
> 
> We will leave around 3:00 a.m. - 4:00 a.m. on Saturday.
> [snapback]2939363[/snapback]​*


Trailering la trokita there homie?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gotti-_@Apr 1 2005, 01:15 PM
> *Really hey homie I gave you the info on the one hotel same day I booked 8 room's do you need the info>?
> [snapback]2939557[/snapback]​*


you know what yea pm it to me please I asked some to check for me but the didn't so I will check my self


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 1 2005, 12:19 PM
> *you know what yea pm it to me please I asked some to check for me but the didn't so I will check my self
> [snapback]2939576[/snapback]​*


Yeah sometime's carnal if you want something done you gotta do it yourself I've learned that the hard way  I'll pm you


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gotti-_@Apr 1 2005, 11:16 AM
> *Trailering la trokita there homie?
> [snapback]2939561[/snapback]​*



foo shoo.... :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

i AM TAKING an empty trailer just in case I find something and on the other will be the caddy


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Apr 1 2005, 12:23 PM
> *foo shoo.... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2939598[/snapback]​*


Should be a good time carnal :biggrin: where's everyone staying at?
Is the Hulk rollin in :0 


Hey Nim that hotel everything is booked carnal  
Imma try and find you something


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gotti-_@Apr 1 2005, 01:49 PM
> *Should be a good time carnal :biggrin:  where's everyone staying at?
> Is the Hulk rollin in :0
> Hey Nim that hotel everything is booked carnal
> ...


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

Well be there  

When is the deadline for Pre reg.?


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Flashlight_Deville_@Apr 1 2005, 01:06 PM
> *Well be there
> 
> When is the deadline for Pre reg.?
> [snapback]2939844[/snapback]​*


I think April 11th

http://www.hotels-rates.com/Indianapolis/IN/usa/&TrackID=ink


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gotti-_@Apr 1 2005, 01:08 PM
> *I think April 11th
> HOTEL INFO. NEAR THE FAIRGROUNDS
> http://travel.yahoo.com/p-travelguide-2971..._indianapolis-i
> [snapback]2939854[/snapback]​*


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gotti-_@Apr 1 2005, 01:08 PM
> *I think April 11th
> [snapback]2939854[/snapback]​*


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gotti-_@Apr 1 2005, 02:10 PM
> *
> [snapback]2939870[/snapback]​*


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

Way off the subject but when is Sterling?


----------



## rollmodel (Nov 30, 2004)

If you guys have any trouble finding rooms let me know. I'm here I can call around for you guys.


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

WHATS UP CHICAGO GENTE ILL BE LEAVING FRIDAY AFTERNOON :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

we sent in out pre-reg. a few days ago. I still need to find a room tho. :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2005)

......


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2005)

WTF TRIPLE POST .....


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HULK+Apr 2 2005, 04:43 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

Any ideas on where you might be having your picnic?


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gotti-_@Apr 5 2005, 08:33 AM
> * Any ideas on where you might be having your picnic?
> [snapback]2955771[/snapback]​*


Details to follow soon.. :biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Apr 5 2005, 10:06 AM
> *Details to follow soon..  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2955865[/snapback]​*


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Apr 5 2005, 11:06 AM
> *Details to follow soon..  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2955865[/snapback]​*


  keep us posted you know we will be there


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 5 2005, 09:37 AM
> * keep us posted you know we will be there
> [snapback]2956083[/snapback]​*


No doubt.... we will let yous know....!
uffin:


----------



## plyrh8r1 (Jun 24, 2003)

ill be there not showing destiny car club


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

is there a way to preregister over the net or by phone, if so link me up or shoot me some digits, nothing like waiting to the last minute :dunno:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Apr 5 2005, 10:47 PM
> *is there a way to preregister over the net or by phone, if so link me up or shoot me some digits, nothing like waiting to the last minute :dunno:
> [snapback]2960365[/snapback]​*


nevermind, i found thier app on thier website :0 :biggrin: i will have it expressed in the morning


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Apr 6 2005, 01:42 AM
> *nevermind, i found thier app on thier website :0  :biggrin:  i will have it expressed in the morning
> [snapback]2960495[/snapback]​*


You got till the 11th homie so if you send it express you should be good


----------



## stillrollin (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Apr 1 2005, 11:44 AM
> *yeah, we are all pre-registered....!
> 
> We will leave around 3:00 a.m. - 4:00 a.m. on Saturday.
> [snapback]2939363[/snapback]​*


 yea thatz what yall say lol thatz what we wanted to do last yr and we ended up leaving later....


----------



## stillrollin (Mar 15, 2004)

but im stillz coming to helpz out fo show cuz. aightz :thumbsup:


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stillrollin_@Apr 7 2005, 11:07 AM
> *but  im stillz  coming  to helpz  out  fo show  cuz.  aightz  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2967856[/snapback]​*


Aight... thats str8... holla at me...!


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

i had it expressed, now i need to get busy on the car  :ugh:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

SO IS THERE A PARTY OR BBQ AROUND BEFORE THE SHOW?


----------



## rookie87 (Sep 27, 2004)

Has anyone recieved their acceptence letter yet for the show? i sent my pre-registration about 3 weeks ago but I havent heard anything yet!


----------



## rollmodel (Nov 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL GORDO1_@Apr 9 2005, 09:03 PM
> *SO IS THERE A PARTY OR BBQ  AROUND BEFORE THE SHOW?
> [snapback]2977465[/snapback]​*





Contact RNL Custom Suspensions (317) 8348258


----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

do you guys thinking that if my boys that are not pre register show up with me and pay full price they can show next 2 me


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevybubble_@Apr 10 2005, 09:16 AM
> *do you  guys thinking that if my boys that are not pre register show up with me and pay full price they can show next 2 me
> [snapback]2978721[/snapback]​*


50/50 chance .... but if i was your boys I would call LRM and try to pre register .


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

INDIVIDUALS CHICAGO will be in the house. We should be busting out 2 new cars!!! uffin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rookie87_@Apr 9 2005, 08:35 PM
> *Has anyone recieved their acceptence letter yet for the show? i sent my pre-registration about 3 weeks ago but I havent heard anything yet!
> [snapback]2977549[/snapback]​*


 :0 Me to and we haven't gotten shit either


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Apr 10 2005, 08:59 AM
> *Contact RNL Custom Suspensions (317) 8348258
> [snapback]2978701[/snapback]​*


we will be there sat


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gotti-_@Apr 11 2005, 07:56 AM
> *:0  Me to and we haven't gotten shit either
> [snapback]2983055[/snapback]​*



I havent either.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Apr 11 2005, 10:56 AM
> *I havent either.
> [snapback]2983284[/snapback]​*


me either but I am sure it will be in the front desk when you get there you know


----------



## 8pump (Apr 10, 2004)

We are having a BBQ. Grill will fire up at 6:30. The wife is cooking up some good stuff.
Call us for more info.

317-834-8258


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 8pump_@Apr 12 2005, 09:36 AM
> *We are having a BBQ.  Grill will fire up at 6:30.  The wife is cooking up some good stuff.
> Call us for more info.
> 
> ...


whats up homie we will be there should we bring anything?


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

I'll be there! :thumbsup:


----------



## pumpsndumps (Aug 7, 2002)

and can she cook! Rob, u know me and Andrea will be there. Im sure Brower will be with me too. He wants to sleep on your garage floor since your giving me the pop up...


----------



## 8pump (Apr 10, 2004)

Just bring some chips or something and your drinks, we are taking care of the meat.
For all those that are staying at the house I need number of people, soon, so Michelle can get things ready.


----------



## pumpsndumps (Aug 7, 2002)

dont forget the corona's and natty ice... hehehe...


----------



## pumpsndumps (Aug 7, 2002)

dont forget the corona's and natty ice... hehehe...


----------



## rollmodel (Nov 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 8pump_@Apr 12 2005, 10:40 AM
> *Just bring some chips or something and your drinks, we are taking care of the meat.
> For all those that are staying at the house I need number of people, soon, so Michelle can get things ready.
> [snapback]2988657[/snapback]​*



rob likes to handle the meat. :biggrin:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

im gonna try and make it there but only as a spectator


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Apr 12 2005, 08:15 PM
> *rob likes to handle the meat. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2991903[/snapback]​*


he loves the meat


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 8pump_@Apr 12 2005, 10:40 AM
> *Just bring some chips or something and your drinks, we are taking care of the meat.
> For all those that are staying at the house I need number of people, soon, so Michelle can get things ready.
> [snapback]2988657[/snapback]​*


LET ME KNOW HOW MUCH IT WILL COST FOR A KEG I WILL SEND YOU THE MONEY NOW JUST LET ME KNOW SHIT I KNOW ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD WEEK END AND WE ARE ALL GOING TO HAVE FUN SO LET ME KNOW OR BRUCE AND I GOT ONE COVERED BUT WE HAVE DIBS ON IT HOPEFULLY EVERYONE THAT SHOWS UP WILL BRING SOME MEAT CHARCOAL FLUID AND SOME MRE KEGS :biggrin: AND LETS NOT FORGET LA GASOLINA DAME MAS GASOLINA LOL SO LET US KNOW WE AIN'T FREE LOADERS HOMIE AND IF SOME OF US GET TO DRUNK WELL THEN YOU CAN START CHARGING RENT :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

ill be busting ass to get the 64 ready, nothing like waiting till the last second


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8pump_@Apr 12 2005, 09:36 AM
> *We are having a BBQ.  Grill will fire up at 6:30.  The wife is cooking up some good stuff.
> Call us for more info.
> 
> ...


Saturday or sunday ?


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Apr 14 2005, 12:12 AM
> *ill be busting ass to get the 64 ready, nothing like waiting till the last second
> [snapback]2998128[/snapback]​*


i pulled a all nighter on the front seat, thats one less thing to worrie about


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HULK_@Apr 14 2005, 03:41 AM
> *Saturday or sunday ?
> [snapback]2998597[/snapback]​*


Probably Saturday...


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Apr 14 2005, 07:06 AM
> *Probably Saturday...
> [snapback]2998834[/snapback]​*


yea its sat. :biggrin:


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

SO WHO EVER IS GOIN TO INDY ARE YOUS READY :biggrin:


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EL GORDO1_@Apr 14 2005, 06:37 PM
> *SO WHO EVER IS GOIN TO INDY ARE YOUS READY  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3002081[/snapback]​*



Getting there, slowly but surely.... :biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL GORDO1_@Apr 14 2005, 07:37 PM
> *SO WHO EVER IS GOIN TO INDY ARE YOUS READY  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3002081[/snapback]​*


Just gotta buy my batteries today and it should all look good :thumbsup:


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

Anyone get there confirmation yet? :uh:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Apr 15 2005, 10:05 AM
> *Anyone get there confirmation yet? :uh:
> [snapback]3004296[/snapback]​*


nope  but It should be fine its more work for them they have to do more paper work if anything shit its not our fault and we know we have cars that are not going to get rejected so I would no worry


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EL GORDO1_@Apr 14 2005, 08:37 PM
> *SO WHO EVER IS GOIN TO INDY ARE YOUS READY  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3002081[/snapback]​*


two of our cars might not make it but its cool


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 15 2005, 08:31 AM
> *nope  but It should be fine its more work for them they have to do more paper work if anything shit its not our fault and we know we have cars that are not going to get rejected so I would no worry
> [snapback]3004414[/snapback]​*



True that!...  

How many cars you guys taking?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Apr 15 2005, 10:36 AM
> *True that!...
> 
> How many cars you guys taking?
> [snapback]3004444[/snapback]​*


we were planing on 5 but it looks like only three maybe four waiting on parts and they ain't here yet


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 15 2005, 08:37 AM
> *we were planing on 5 but it looks like only three maybe four waiting on parts and they ain't here yet
> [snapback]3004450[/snapback]​*


I know the feeling homie!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

yea it sux but what can you do?


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 15 2005, 09:22 AM
> *yea it sux but what can you do?
> [snapback]3004603[/snapback]​*


Just hope that the parts get here sooner... thats about it.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Apr 15 2005, 12:05 PM
> *Just hope that the parts get here sooner... thats about it.
> [snapback]3004859[/snapback]​*


true well we have at least 7 more days so hopefully we will get everything back


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Apr 15 2005, 09:05 AM
> *Anyone get there confirmation yet? :uh:
> [snapback]3004296[/snapback]​*


Nope :uh:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gotti-_@Apr 15 2005, 12:19 PM
> *Nope :uh:
> [snapback]3004960[/snapback]​*


maybe they don't want chicago there :dunno:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 15 2005, 12:15 PM
> *maybe they don't want chicago there :dunno:
> [snapback]3005276[/snapback]​*


:0 If that's the case there's gonna be a trail of carnales heading to the
CHICAGO LOWRIDER COUNCIL PICNIC :biggrin:

Have the carne asada ready Freddy :biggrin:


----------



## LISTO (Aug 13, 2004)

Gonna be a good time


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

you know it shit do we really need the confirmation before we go up there?I never showed a car befor I allways hop but we are going to show this time so we pre registered?just wondering


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

were only taking 1 car


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EL GORDO1_@Apr 15 2005, 05:49 PM
> *were only taking 1 car
> [snapback]3006886[/snapback]​*


did you get your confirmation?


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 15 2005, 05:06 PM
> *did you get your confirmation?
> [snapback]3006957[/snapback]​*


NOPE LIKE YOU MAYBE THEY DONT WANT CHICAGO RIDES THERE :angry: MAYBE THIS WEEK


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Chi-town will show off their shit at the Indy Show...


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

hope to see some ppl off of lay it low thier, can't wait, almost a week away.........


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

dont think we are going to make it with cars


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Apr 15 2005, 07:38 PM
> *dont think we are going to make it with cars
> [snapback]3007929[/snapback]​*


ive been dying to see the drop top


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

just hope there is a good turn out


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Apr 15 2005, 08:43 PM
> *ive been dying to see the drop top
> [snapback]3007943[/snapback]​*


which one


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

i wanted to take my caddy but i fell short on cash by 500.00 can u belive that shit..jimmy how about a loan..hehe..joking..ill get it together


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

so did everybody whos goin to indyy get their confirmation alreadt , i got it today


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

WELL BE THERE! :biggrin:


----------



## dwnlow4lif (Mar 27, 2002)

we will be there..not showing anything yet though


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dwnlow4lif_@Apr 16 2005, 08:32 PM
> *we will be there..not showing anything yet though
> [snapback]3010029[/snapback]​*


----------



## dwnlow4lif (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 17 2005, 02:38 AM
> *
> [snapback]3010210[/snapback]​*


look out next season though..hahah :biggrin:


----------



## GrimHrs (Jan 15, 2005)

yeah finally got my new camera today so all you guys can count on some great pics from the show... We'll see you all this weekend. Be careful getting here.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

yes everyone drive safe, it would be better to take a little longer and be more cautious than die


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Apr 17 2005, 05:35 PM
> *yes everyone drive safe, it would be better to take a little longer and be more cautious than die
> [snapback]3012857[/snapback]​*



True, and well said Jimmy!


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EL GORDO1_@Apr 16 2005, 03:45 PM
> *so did everybody whos goin to indyy get their confirmation  alreadt , i got it today
> [snapback]3009716[/snapback]​*


I dont have mine yet.... :angry:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Apr 18 2005, 06:49 AM
> *I dont have mine yet....  :angry:
> [snapback]3014679[/snapback]​*


Only my brother got his so far outta that 5 that pre-registered maybe today :angry: :uh:


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gotti-_@Apr 18 2005, 07:29 AM
> *Only my brother got his so far outta that 5 that pre-registered maybe today :angry:  :uh:
> [snapback]3014957[/snapback]​*



What time are you planning on being out there?


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Apr 18 2005, 08:47 AM
> *What time are you planning on being out there?
> [snapback]3015018[/snapback]​*


About 10:00 am I think we should be showing up there ........... we found out over the weekend that our boyz dad who work's for this transportation company say's he'll take 3 of the car's for free :0 All he want's to do is just go to the show :cheesy:


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gotti-_@Apr 18 2005, 07:59 AM
> *About 10:00 am I think we should be showing up there ........... we found out over the weekend that  our boyz dad who work's for this transportation company say's he'll take 3 of the car's for free  :0  All he want's to do is just go to the show :cheesy:
> [snapback]3015066[/snapback]​*



:thumbsup:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Apr 18 2005, 09:02 AM
> *:thumbsup:
> [snapback]3015077[/snapback]​*


I was gonna drive it ......but this sound's much easier carnal .......... what sound's even better is the free part see you there carnal .  





TO ALL THE CHICAGO RIDERS DRIVING DOWN BE CAREFULL AND BE SAFE HOPE TO SEE ALL THE HOMIES THERE


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gotti-_@Apr 18 2005, 08:09 AM
> *I was gonna drive it ......but this sound's much easier carnal .......... what sound's even better is the free part see you there carnal .
> TO ALL THE CHICAGO RIDERS DRIVING DOWN BE CAREFULL AND BE SAFE HOPE TO SEE ALL THE HOMIES THERE
> [snapback]3015114[/snapback]​*


Cant let that offer go by...

See ya out there!!!


----------



## LD0GG (Nov 13, 2001)

don chi chi will be in the place to be


----------



## stillrollin (Mar 15, 2004)

STILL ROLLIN BE THERZ FOR SHOW...BUT NO RIDE :angry: :angry: IS KOOL I CHILL WIT MA CUZ RIC... BAYBE THE ONLY MEMBERZ CUZ HOW ABOUT THATZ DANG ..............................


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stillrollin_@Apr 18 2005, 10:53 AM
> *STILL ROLLIN  BE THERZ  FOR  SHOW...BUT  NO  RIDE  :angry:  :angry:  IS  KOOL  I CHILL WIT  MA  CUZ  RIC... BAYBE THE  ONLY  MEMBERZ  CUZ  HOW ABOUT  THATZ  DANG  ..............................
> [snapback]3015808[/snapback]​*


 :uh: 

WHo you going up there with?


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Apr 18 2005, 12:16 PM
> *:uh:
> 
> WHo you going up there with?
> [snapback]3015905[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Start making room homie :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gotti-_@Apr 18 2005, 11:16 AM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: Start making room homie :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3015912[/snapback]​*



foo reels!!!

:around:


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

so mostly everybody is goin saturday ?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

I got my confirmation today  yea we are leaving friday night or sat morning like 2 or 3 am


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LD0GG_@Apr 18 2005, 10:29 AM
> *don chi chi will be in the place to be
> [snapback]3015229[/snapback]​*


is your ride going to be there though?


----------



## Naptownsfinest16 (Jun 30, 2004)

I heard that this years show is both Saturday and Sunday... is that true?


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

dont think so it just says sunday


----------



## Naptownsfinest16 (Jun 30, 2004)

o, well one of my friends were sayin that they were sayin it was sat and sunday on local radio stations


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LD0GG+Apr 18 2005, 11:29 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hahaha, do they have a "totally stock in every aspect except for some hydraulics" class?


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 18 2005, 04:56 PM
> *I got my confirmation today  yea we are leaving friday night or sat morning like 2 or 3 am
> [snapback]3017309[/snapback]​*


 :cheesy: cool ill be in indy fri nite


----------



## LD0GG (Nov 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Apr 18 2005, 10:24 PM
> *hahaha, do they have a "totally stock in every aspect except for some hydraulics" class?
> [snapback]3018254[/snapback]​*


u mean like your trey? except mine has nice paint, chrome suspension and no leaks


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LD0GG_@Apr 18 2005, 10:54 PM
> *u mean like your trey? except mine has nice paint, chrome suspension and no leaks
> [snapback]3018407[/snapback]​*


exactly. You gotta use that shit to know if you have leaks. Like, more than up and down 1 time a month fool. 
Do you take your tires off so they dont get flat spots from sitting so long?

Anyway, I have an excuse, it's a 63 drop, it's a classic, OG shit, whatchu know bout dat? no need to change too much of anything.
An 88 Monte, on the otherhand, is just begging for updates  

Oh ya, clean that gunk from behind the front drivers wheel yet?


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

douple post :biggrin:


----------



## LD0GG (Nov 13, 2001)

you don't even have insurance on your car?? :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

where can i get tickets at?


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Apr 18 2005, 10:02 PM
> *exactly.  You gotta use that shit to know if you have leaks.  Like, more than up and down 1 time a month fool.
> Do you take your tires off so they dont get flat spots from sitting so long?
> 
> ...


so are either one of you queers gonna have your shit there or even your boy with johns old box?


----------



## CMILE$ (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Apr 18 2005, 09:46 PM
> *where can i get tickets at?
> [snapback]3018610[/snapback]​*


SHOW TIME: 11 a.m. - 5 p.m. 

ADMISSION: $30 day of show only, NO ADVANCE SALES! (2 for 1 Coupons available through Pep Boys!)


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Apr 19 2005, 12:36 AM
> *so are either one of you queers gonna have your shit there or even your boy with johns old box?
> [snapback]3018869[/snapback]​*


nope :cheesy:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

is everyone ready???, i know im not, im still waiting on the rear arm rest covers, another side molding clip set and new cylinders to come in


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 18 2005, 03:56 PM
> *I got my confirmation today  yea we are leaving friday night or sat morning like 2 or 3 am
> [snapback]3017309[/snapback]​*


got mine confirmation yesterday also...

We leaving around that time as well....


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

well got word from the plater so its a no go so that nocks two of our rides out and been tring to get batts and thats a no go so there goes one more so we are down to two one needs the sounds hooked up and the other is being painted so it might be a no show for us but we will be there for sure


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

Confirmation letter also came yesterday........... See the homies there


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

hey what happens if the cars don't make it?do we still get the bracelets or our money back?


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 19 2005, 10:04 AM
> *hey what happens if the cars don't make it?do we still get the bracelets or our money back?
> [snapback]3020645[/snapback]​*


That's a good question carnal cause one of our ride's we just found out won't be done on time. The guy who was fiberglassing the interior got sick  So one of our pre-registered car's won't be there.Now what? :dunno:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gotti-_@Apr 19 2005, 11:10 AM
> *That's a good question carnal cause one of our ride's we just found out won't be done on time. The guy who was fiberglassing the interior got sick   So one of our pre-registered car's won't be there.Now what? :dunno:
> [snapback]3020685[/snapback]​*


I guess we will have to wait and see what happens.hey homie pm me your # I don't have it


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 19 2005, 09:04 AM
> *hey what happens if the cars don't make it?do we still get the bracelets or our money back?
> [snapback]3020645[/snapback]​*


U can get your bracelets... 
or at least in the past you were able to get them.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Apr 19 2005, 01:01 PM
> *U can get your bracelets...
> or at least in the past you were able to get them.
> [snapback]3021159[/snapback]​*


  
so is anyone going to meet up before departure or are we all just going and meet up there?
where is everyone staying at?
we are staying at west point


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 19 2005, 11:03 AM
> *
> so is anyone going to meet up before departure or are we all just going and meet up there?
> 
> [snapback]3021167[/snapback]​*


I have no idea, I haven't heard anyone talk about meeting up...


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

What HOOTERS are we gonna meet up at? :biggrin:


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Apr 19 2005, 01:22 PM
> *What HOOTERS are we gonna meet up at? :biggrin:
> [snapback]3021256[/snapback]​*


for real!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

YEA LET ME KNOW FOR REALS WE CAN TAKE IT OVER lol WHAT THE CLOSEST ONE? SHIT WE ARE GOING TO THE bbq ON SAT AT RNL WHO ELS IS GOING?


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 19 2005, 11:04 AM
> *hey what happens if the cars don't make it?do we still get the bracelets or our money back?
> [snapback]3020645[/snapback]​*


it says on the letter that u can get ONE pass or credit for another show.

See you guys saturday morning!


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 19 2005, 12:03 PM
> *
> so is anyone going to meet up before departure or are we all just going and meet up there?
> where is everyone staying at?
> ...


CASTLETON COURTYARD


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Apr 19 2005, 06:37 PM
> *it says on the letter that u can get ONE pass or credit for another show.
> 
> See you guys saturday morning!
> [snapback]3022499[/snapback]​*


thanks homie


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EL GORDO1_@Apr 19 2005, 06:49 PM
> *CASTLETON COURTYARD
> [snapback]3022537[/snapback]​*


I got to get your # so we can hook up or at least hiy this bbq


----------



## mosca (Oct 26, 2002)

Qvo, I should be heading out saturday morning, See you guys out there. uffin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

if anyone wants to meet up at the show, call my cell that day

216 235 5671


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Apr 19 2005, 10:07 PM
> *if anyone wants to meet up at the show, call my cell that day
> 
> 216 235 5671
> [snapback]3023372[/snapback]​*


hey dan come out on sat R&L is having a bbq come out and chill with the homies  if not I will call you we might of had a change in plans we should have at least 3 cars there


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Apr 19 2005, 10:07 PM
> *if anyone wants to meet up at the show, call my cell that day
> 
> 216 235 5671
> [snapback]3023372[/snapback]​*


219 861 2025

hit me up sometime midget


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Apr 19 2005, 11:33 PM
> *219 861 2025
> 
> hit me up sometime midget
> [snapback]3023788[/snapback]​*


NO WONDER i HAVE your old # the one that ends in 3673


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 19 2005, 11:50 PM
> *NO WONDER i HAVE your old # the one that ends in 3673
> [snapback]3023877[/snapback]​*


WTF i changed that 2 years ago bro hahaha, i gave u the new one right after that 

u still got the same # right?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Apr 19 2005, 11:53 PM
> *WTF i changed that 2 years ago bro hahaha, i gave u the new one right after that
> 
> u still got the same # right?
> [snapback]3023895[/snapback]​*


yes I do I got your # now lets make this pick nic happen  call me or I will cALL YOU WHEN ARE YOU LEAVING?HOW FAR ARE YOU FROM THE OUTLETS?


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 19 2005, 11:55 PM
> *yes I do I got your # now lets make this pick nic happen  call me or I will cALL YOU WHEN ARE YOU LEAVING?HOW FAR ARE YOU FROM THE OUTLETS?
> [snapback]3023903[/snapback]​*


outlets? the mall in michigan city?


im going down to Joes house in lafayette saturday afternoon


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Apr 20 2005, 12:00 AM
> *outlets? the mall in michigan city?
> im going  down to Joes house in lafayette saturday afternoon
> [snapback]3023920[/snapback]​*


YEA IN MICHIGAN CITY i WANT TO GO OUT THERE i WAS THER TWO YEARS AGO i NEED NEW CLOTHS LOL SO YOUR NOT SHOWING JUST GOING?SHOW UP AT AROUND 5 IN INDY SO WE COULD ALL CHILL


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 20 2005, 12:04 AM
> *YEA IN MICHIGAN CITY i WANT TO GO OUT THERE i WAS THER TWO YEARS AGO i NEED NEW CLOTHS LOL SO YOUR NOT SHOWING JUST GOING?SHOW UP AT AROUND 5 IN INDY SO WE COULD ALL CHILL
> [snapback]3023932[/snapback]​*


i live about 10-15 minutes from there, thats on the north side

and not showing yet, i still need a paint job, pinstrip and wheels, hopefully ill be ready for your picnic *knock on wood*

ill try, if that doesnt happen saturday we should hit up the hooters like ryan said


----------



## lacattak (Oct 10, 2004)

pura familia is going hope to see ya ll there :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lacattak_@Apr 20 2005, 12:12 AM
> *pura familia is going hope to see ya ll there :biggrin:
> [snapback]3023965[/snapback]​*


and you too man its like you all fell off the face of the earth pm me your # Rene


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Apr 19 2005, 08:07 PM
> *if anyone wants to meet up at the show, call my cell that day
> 
> 216 235 5671
> [snapback]3023372[/snapback]​*



Are you heading out there Saturday or Sunday morning?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Apr 20 2005, 12:06 AM
> *i live about 10-15 minutes from there, thats on the north side
> 
> and not showing yet, i still need a paint job, pinstrip and wheels, hopefully ill be ready for your picnic *knock on wood*
> ...


I want to go to HOOTERS at night time and we will do the picnic in the day time :biggrin:


----------



## indycapri (Feb 22, 2002)

What time is everyone checking their cars in on Saturday morning?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

we will be in line the night before so as soon as they let them roll in we will be there


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 20 2005, 07:09 AM
> *I want to go to HOOTERS at night time and we will do the picnic in the day time :biggrin:
> [snapback]3024996[/snapback]​*


Nim, do you have the address to the Hooters yet?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Apr 20 2005, 09:34 AM
> *Nim, do you have the address to the Hooters yet?
> [snapback]3025091[/snapback]​*


nope I am sure ryan has it he loves hooters he knows where they are all at


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 20 2005, 09:19 AM
> *we will be in line the night before so as soon as they let them roll in we will be there
> [snapback]3025036[/snapback]​*


yeah after the show sunday we need to hit it up


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Apr 20 2005, 09:59 AM
> *yeah after the show sunday we need to hit it up
> [snapback]3025228[/snapback]​*


I don't know the trailers might take up too much space


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 20 2005, 07:37 AM
> *nope I am sure ryan has it he loves hooters he knows where they are all at
> [snapback]3025106[/snapback]​*


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

*Indiana folks what's the weather looking like for Saturday ?* :dunno:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gotti-_@Apr 20 2005, 10:20 AM
> *Indiana folks what's the weather looking like for Saturday ?  :dunno:
> [snapback]3025332[/snapback]​*


good question alright GOTTI :worship: :worship:


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

supposed to be mid 60s on saturday and high 40s on sunday :uh: from what i remember


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Apr 20 2005, 09:26 AM
> *supposed to be mid 60s on saturday and high 40s on sunday  :uh:  from what i remember
> [snapback]3025365[/snapback]​*


All this talk about bbq just making sure it aint gonna rain homie  
See you at the show BigLinc


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gotti-_@Apr 20 2005, 10:34 AM
> *All this talk about bbq just making sure it aint gonna rain homie
> See you at the show BigLinc
> [snapback]3025413[/snapback]​*


for sure bro, its been a while


----------



## indycapri (Feb 22, 2002)

theres a couple hooters in indy. Theres one downtown which would be the closest to the show. There's one on the southside and westside also bout 20 mins from the state fair grounds.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gotti-_@Apr 20 2005, 10:34 AM
> *All this talk about bbq just making sure it aint gonna rain homie
> See you at the show BigLinc
> [snapback]3025413[/snapback]​*


yea its at a shop we will just go inside LOL


----------



## indycapri (Feb 22, 2002)

heres the weather

http://www.wthr.com/Global/category.asp?C=23902&nav=9Tak


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Apr 20 2005, 09:38 AM
> *for sure bro, its been a while
> [snapback]3025445[/snapback]​*


Yeah BigLinc no doubt homie  

Indycapri thanx for the weather info bro.  



Nim or Cruize is there anybody you guy's no of who does silver and gold leafing out our way>?


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

I didnt get my pre-reg in time. What time should i get there to get my bikes and my car in? Or do i show up on sat.?

Thx in advance.


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gotti-_@Apr 20 2005, 09:35 AM
> *Yeah BigLinc no doubt homie
> 
> Indycapri thanx for the weather info bro.
> ...


I know "Hollywood Bob" and Joe from Designs Unlimited have done some on previous rides.


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Apr 20 2005, 12:16 PM
> *I know "Hollywood Bob" and Joe from Designs Unlimited have done some on previous rides.
> [snapback]3025796[/snapback]​*


yeah, bob is the shit but he doesnt do it very often anymore


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Flashlight_Deville_@Apr 20 2005, 10:59 AM
> *I didnt get my pre-reg in time. What time should i get there to get my bikes and my car in? Or do i show up on sat.?
> 
> Thx in advance.
> [snapback]3025720[/snapback]​*


I heard of non registered car's that will be there at 6:00am so the eralier the better I think last year we weren't pre-registered and we showed up about 11:00-11:30 and it was a full house so try and get there kinda early homie


----------



## Naptownsfinest16 (Jun 30, 2004)

WEATHER UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


http://www.wishtv.com/Global/category.asp?C=1505&nav=0Ra8


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

Wow don't look good :0


----------



## Naptownsfinest16 (Jun 30, 2004)

exactly wut im thinkin
im still goin though


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Naptownsfinest16_@Apr 20 2005, 03:21 PM
> *exactly wut im thinkin
> im still goin though
> [snapback]3027087[/snapback]​*


And so are we


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gotti-_@Apr 20 2005, 12:14 PM
> *I heard of non registered car's that will be there at 6:00am so the eralier the better I think last year we weren't pre-registered and we showed up about 11:00-11:30 and it was a full house so try and get there kinda early homie
> [snapback]3026424[/snapback]​*


Thanks Gotti, hey let me know who you peeps are so we all can hook up at the show. :biggrin:


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

SO whos setting up thier cars up saturday


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Flashlight_Deville_@Apr 20 2005, 03:29 PM
> *Thanks Gotti, hey let me know who you peeps are so we all can hook up at the show.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3027150[/snapback]​*


A nice Layitlow group pic :biggrin: .......................... Gordo we'll be setting up Sat.


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

where is everyone staying and does anyone got a phone number to some close by hotels or motels


----------



## stillrollin (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Apr 18 2005, 12:16 PM
> *:uh:
> 
> WHo you going up there with?
> [snapback]3015905[/snapback]​*


 NAW CUZ I MEANT THAT IM NOT TAKING MA LOW LOW . MY S-10 :angry: . BUT I GOT MA GANSTA CAPRICE..... I'LL ROLL UP THERE THOUG WOTH SOME PEOPLEZ JIJIJI SO THATZ WA I MEANT


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

im going to prank dan all day....sucker


----------



## LD0GG (Nov 13, 2001)

ill be there at the hop with my shoes.. double sole class


----------



## Naptownsfinest16 (Jun 30, 2004)

DOES ANYONE HAVE A SCHEDULE OF THE SHOW???


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Apr 20 2005, 06:53 PM
> *where is everyone staying and does anyone got a phone number to some close by hotels or motels
> [snapback]3027399[/snapback]​*


 :dunno:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EL GORDO1_@Apr 20 2005, 05:05 PM
> *SO  whos  setting up thier cars up saturday
> [snapback]3027237[/snapback]​*


we are shit we are officialy down to two cars


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gotti-_@Apr 20 2005, 05:07 PM
> *A nice Layitlow group pic :biggrin: .......................... Gordo we'll be setting up Sat.
> [snapback]3027242[/snapback]​*



YOU CAN DO IT BY OUR BOOTH IF YOU WOULD LIKE  :biggrin:


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 20 2005, 09:38 PM
> *we are shit we are officialy down to two cars
> [snapback]3028153[/snapback]​*



WUD UP?? WHAT THEY DO? :biggrin:


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

cool ill see you guys saturday


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR_@Apr 20 2005, 09:41 PM
> *YOU CAN DO IT BY OUR BOOTH IF YOU WOULD LIKE   :biggrin:
> [snapback]3028168[/snapback]​*


only if they all buy something right lol.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR_@Apr 20 2005, 09:42 PM
> *WUD UP?? WHAT THEY DO? :biggrin:
> [snapback]3028174[/snapback]​*


just showing the hopper thats all you have to see it at our picnic


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Apr 20 2005, 10:10 PM
> *only if they all buy something right lol.
> [snapback]3028243[/snapback]​*



:0 :uh: :biggrin: no as long as we get to see you in your. P.i.m.p Locs  :biggrin:


----------



## rollmodel (Nov 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 20 2005, 10:57 AM
> *yea its at a shop we will just go inside LOL
> [snapback]3025492[/snapback]​*



RNL is a good size shop too, but Rob will probably put us all to work :biggrin: 
He always keeps cold ones in the fridge in the office.


----------



## pumpsndumps (Aug 7, 2002)

hey clint, u get the truck back together yet???


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

I just hope it dont rain on the way there...

I know last year, I was driving in the rain out there.... :angry:


----------



## lacattak (Oct 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 19 2005, 10:28 PM
> *and you too man its like you all fell off the face of the earth pm me your # Rene
> [snapback]3024003[/snapback]​*


was up nim, ijust been working on getting a show going in chi, its alot easier said than done  773-655-4402 is my cell see you guys at the show


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR_@Apr 20 2005, 10:22 PM
> *:0  :uh:  :biggrin: no as long as we get to see you in your. P.i.m.p Locs   :biggrin:
> [snapback]3028280[/snapback]​*



LOL


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

:around: :scrutinize: :around: :scrutinize: :around: :scrutinize: :around: :scrutinize: :around: :scrutinize: :around: :scrutinize: :around: :scrutinize:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by indycapri_@Apr 20 2005, 10:55 AM
> *theres a couple hooters in indy.  Theres one downtown which would be the closest to the show.  There's one on the southside and westside also bout 20 mins from the state fair grounds.
> [snapback]3025484[/snapback]​*


Can you get the address's? Or tell me the address of the State Fair Grounds, and I'll find it. HOOTERS SATURDAY NIGHT **MANDATORY FOR LAYITLOWERS** :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Apr 21 2005, 11:21 AM
> *Can you get the address's? Or tell me the address of the State Fair Grounds, and I'll find it. HOOTERS SATURDAY NIGHT **MANDATORY FOR LAYITLOWERS** :biggrin:
> [snapback]3030392[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

39 S 
Hooters of Castleton
317-577-1477 6426 E. 82nd Street
Indianapolis, IN 46250 
45 S 
Hooters of Speedway
317-387-9464 5314 West 38th Street
Indianapolis, IN 46224 
49 S 
Hooters of Indy Downtown
317-267-9637 25 W. Georgia Ave.
Indianapolis, IN 46254 
56 S 
Hooters of Greenwood
317-887-9464 7551 South US Hwy 31
Indianapolis, IN 46227 

WHICH ONE IS CLOSER?????????


----------



## Joe6pt0 (Jan 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Apr 20 2005, 12:00 AM
> *outlets? the mall in michigan city?
> im going  down to Joes house in lafayette saturday afternoon
> [snapback]3023920[/snapback]​*


Yeah I wanted to BBQ but the weather is shiittty this weekend. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Naptownsfinest16_@Apr 20 2005, 03:11 PM
> *WEATHER UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> http://www.wishtv.com/Global/category.asp?C=1505&nav=0Ra8
> [snapback]3027007[/snapback]​*


Saturday's weather *Windy & Cold, Mixed Light Rain & Snow Showers*

:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## indycapri (Feb 22, 2002)

The one downtown is the closest but parking would be alittle more difficult. The one on the southside (greenwood) is descent in distance. The one on 38th would be the second closest though.


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

so any motels or hotels close by the show?


----------



## indycapri (Feb 22, 2002)

here u go a map http://www.in.gov/statefair/maps/index.html


----------



## indycapri (Feb 22, 2002)

how much u want to spend?


> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Apr 21 2005, 08:51 PM
> *so any motels or hotels close by the show?
> [snapback]3031271[/snapback]​*


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Apr 21 2005, 11:21 AM
> *Can you get the address's? Or tell me the address of the State Fair Grounds, and I'll find it. HOOTERS SATURDAY NIGHT **MANDATORY FOR LAYITLOWERS** :biggrin:
> [snapback]3030392[/snapback]​*


Count me in! Let's decide now which Hooters we're meeting up at.

Also, I'm leaving tomorrow afternoon for Indy. If someone wants to follow me down, let me know.


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by indycapri_@Apr 21 2005, 02:57 PM
> *how much u want to spend?
> [snapback]3031315[/snapback]​*


under $100


----------



## indycapri (Feb 22, 2002)

u could stay close to downtown for that.


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

is downtown near the fair grounds


----------



## indycapri (Feb 22, 2002)

the state fairgrounds is 38 blocks from the circle which is the middle of downtown.


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Apr 21 2005, 12:51 PM
> *so any motels or hotels close by the show?
> [snapback]3031271[/snapback]​*


CASTLETON IS ABOUT 5 MILES AWAY FROM FAIR GROUNDS


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

Should be a great time hope the weather does an 80 degree turn around


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

I think we should all exchange phone numbers so we know what going on and where each other is.


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

layitlow hooters field trip


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Apr 21 2005, 05:17 PM
> *I think we should all exchange phone numbers so we know what going on and where each other is.
> [snapback]3032358[/snapback]​*


pm me yours and I will call tru and gotti and cruise


----------



## rollmodel (Nov 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joe5pt0_@Apr 21 2005, 11:45 AM
> *Yeah I wanted to BBQ but the weather is shiittty this weekend. :thumbsdown:
> [snapback]3030558[/snapback]​*



I just got off the phone with Rob from RNL. He has been dealing with a death in the family. He ask me to let everybody know that the BBQ is still on. He is gonna open up the shop and turn the heat on. Also he told me he has a keg. so don't everybody give up. He has a lot of room and he even cleaned the shop.

So :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


If you have any questions call Rob @ (317) 834-8258


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

i dont think the 64 will be there, i pulled another all nighter and had problem after problem after PROBLEM!!! :angry: :tears:


----------



## OuttaSpite (May 28, 2002)

Well there is chances of large hail in the louisville area today so everyone be carefull going up to Indy with their rides. Good luck to evrybody and hope we all have fun!!!!


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

to solitos c.c hope you guys enjoy good luck on the trophy's


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Apr 22 2005, 06:46 AM
> *to solitos c.c hope you guys enjoy good luck on the trophy's
> [snapback]3035024[/snapback]​*


Gracias primo aver que pasa 


Driving to work to meet the transporter + rain = :thumbsdown: :angry: 

Hey primo my boyz dad transports car's he say's he'll do it for your picnic in June I'll let you no the scoop............ Go represent Chi-town at the "SHAW"


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

weather update. as of 8:50am today it is now the rain is light. 
and the Hooters in Castleton is closer imo from the Fairgrounds. Just go up state road 37/benfored blv. (sp) which runs right in to I 69 going north then get off on the castleton exit. Take a right at the light and Hooters is about 5 or 6 stop lights down. it will be on the right side of the street. back behind a KFC, and RedLobester. Wish everyone the best this weekend. I hope everyone thats comeing into town makes here safe. as well as a safe trip when going back home.


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USOREDEMPTION_@Apr 22 2005, 07:57 AM
> *weather update. as of 8:50am today it is now the rain is light.
> and the Hooters in Castleton is closer imo from the Fairgrounds.  Just go up state road 37/benfored blv. (sp) which runs right in to I 69 going north then get off on the castleton exit. Take a right at the light and Hooters is about 5 or 6 stop lights down. it will be on the right side of the street. back behind a KFC, and RedLobester.  Wish everyone the best this weekend. I hope everyone thats comeing into town makes here safe. as well as a safe trip when going back home.
> [snapback]3035281[/snapback]​*


Thanx alot homie...........Hope the weather is better by morning when we start heading that way


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

hooters?


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Apr 21 2005, 09:31 PM
> *I just got off the phone with Rob from RNL. He has been dealing with a death in the family. He ask me to let everybody know that the BBQ is still on. He is gonna open up the shop and turn the heat on. Also he told me he has a keg. so don't everybody give up. He has a lot of room and he even cleaned the shop.
> 
> So  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> ...


WE WILL BE THERE  AND TELL HIM SORRY FOR HIS LOST


----------



## rollmodel (Nov 30, 2004)

Everybody have a safe trip. see you all there :wave:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

Transporter just left I took some pics I'll post em Monday............. see everyone there be safe homies......rollmodel thanx homie see you there


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

As of 1:00pm today here on the north east side of Indy. the Sun is out. But here in Indiana or indy wait 5 mins it will be subject to change. lol. but the sun is shineing for now.


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USOREDEMPTION_@Apr 22 2005, 11:51 AM
> *As of 1:00pm today here on the north east side of Indy. the Sun is out. But here in Indiana or indy wait 5 mins it will be subject to change. lol. but the sun is shineing for now.
> [snapback]3036409[/snapback]​*


Keep the sun out homie :biggrin:


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gotti-_@Apr 22 2005, 12:57 PM
> *Keep the sun out homie :biggrin:
> [snapback]3036439[/snapback]​*


Please belive I'm praying. :biggrin: for it to be out the whhhhole weekend.


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USOREDEMPTION_@Apr 22 2005, 12:07 PM
> *Please belive I'm praying. :biggrin:  for it to be out the whhhhole weekend.
> [snapback]3036508[/snapback]​*


You and me both it's a little cold and raining where we're at here in Chi-town so we'll see how it is by the time we get there :biggrin:


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

im down for a hooters visit


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Apr 21 2005, 05:17 PM
> *I think we should all exchange phone numbers so we know what going on and where each other is.
> [snapback]3032358[/snapback]​*


Alright, I'm leaving in about 2 hours for Indianapolis. Any of you guys want to hit me up, PM me your number and I'll holla!


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Apr 22 2005, 02:06 PM
> *Alright, I'm leaving in about 2 hours for Indianapolis. Any of you guys want to hit me up, PM me your number and I'll holla!
> [snapback]3036911[/snapback]​*


Alright, I'm gone. See y'all in Indy. Look for me at tomorrow's move-in. I'll be wearing a UTI (Universal Technical Institute) sweatshirt. If you see me, come holla at me!


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

well i did my best but due to serious problems we will not be showing. i apologize to one person because we had major plans but i tried and didnt succeed and due to me trying on that car i was not able to work on the others so nothing is done. hope everyone has a great time


----------



## GrimHrs (Jan 15, 2005)

everyoen have a safe trip.. for the ones that's commin... weather is gonna be hell this weekend... even talk of snow.. that really blows.. for those goin to robs for the bbq.. see you all there... glad he's openin the shop.. but watch it he's a slave driver... glad he's opening the shop for you guys and gals... we'd open ours.. but you wouldn't like it on the dirt floor that's flooded at the moment... but the work has to get done.. we're almost ready for the show...
see ya there...


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

well that blows about the weather see ya there at the show hope fully the drive wont be bad in the morning


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Apr 22 2005, 07:26 PM
> *well i did my best but due to serious problems we will not be showing. i apologize to one person because we had major plans but i tried and didnt succeed and due to me trying on that car i was not able to work on the others so nothing is done. hope everyone has a great time
> [snapback]3038410[/snapback]​*


DAMN shit so you are not going at all  shit I bet that person feels real shity right now


----------



## stillrollin (Mar 15, 2004)

RIC IM ON MA WAY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL :roflmao:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 22 2005, 08:51 PM
> *DAMN shit so you are not going at all  shit I bet that person feels real shity right now
> [snapback]3039072[/snapback]​*


yeah i dont get it. worked from 9am-9pm for the last 2 weeks and even went in on sunday to get shit handled and for some reason it didnt happen. but when it comes out it will be the shit. we are riding down a couple of my customers are taking there 6 4s. i will call you later


----------



## rollmodel (Nov 30, 2004)

Damn Jimmy that sucks bro.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

yeah whats really bad i didnt get my brothers car done and since i worked the last 2 weeks on that i didnt get my single, double, and dancer finished. oh well no vegas for me. i just feel bad, oh yeah and to top it off my transporter is broke down in alabama and i couldnt even get there if the cars were done. just been a shitty week. but i hope everyone does great at the show and has a good time peace


----------



## rollmodel (Nov 30, 2004)

We were testings the street car earlier this week and broke the rearend. Just got it in last night, don't know if either danceris going to work? I guess we'll know tomarrow.


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

Hey were do we enter at when we bring our bikes and stuff, is there a back entrance?


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

Its snowing. :0


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

im still here doubt im going due to a few things


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Apr 23 2005, 08:57 PM
> *im still here doubt im going due to a few things
> [snapback]3043153[/snapback]​*


Get in one of your vans :0 and drive your ass down here. :0 :0 :biggrin: \
Should be a very good time.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

maybe i am pissed off we didnt finish the cars and how the weather is. we were talking about leaving at 5 but who knows


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

shit load of cars i think its 3 building full of cars


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Apr 23 2005, 09:08 PM
> *maybe i am pissed off we didnt finish the cars and how the weather is. we were talking about leaving at 5 but who knows
> [snapback]3043202[/snapback]​*



Yeah there was alot of pissed off people down here 2 but we pulled it together and they will be a few cars on bumper out of OHIO. :0 

Plus what else do you have to do besides paint. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

Plus right now there are about 100 people at Rob's house having a snow ball fight. :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

well i was working on a best paint car and it didnt get finished in time. my single, double and street car didnt get touched due to this other car. alot of long nights and result was not pretty oh well there are other lrm shows (too bad none of them are close)


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

yeah we had a snow ball fight at the shop earlier


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

How hard is it to put together a single. What do you need.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

just had to replumb it and test but trust me there was no time, and the scd didnt get touched since vegas the only one on the bumper is the conv and it needed some touch ups


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Apr 23 2005, 09:16 PM
> *just had to replumb it and test but trust me there was no time, and the scd didnt get touched since vegas the only one on the bumper is the conv and it needed some touch ups
> [snapback]3043242[/snapback]​*



If you can get it close to being done i know of a few people who would help. :0


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

not by tomorrow morning


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2005)

damn wish I could have made it, I ended up having to stay home with the flu . Hope everyone had fun .


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HULK_@Apr 24 2005, 12:30 PM
> *damn wish I could have made it, I ended up having to stay home with the flu . Hope everyone had fun .
> [snapback]3044325[/snapback]​*


i had fun but i still wanna snap your car


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stillrollin_@Apr 22 2005, 11:31 PM
> *RIC  IM ON MA  WAY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  LOL :roflmao:
> [snapback]3039603[/snapback]​*


Hey homie, thanx for all your help, also thank, your friend on my behalf... good looking out dawg :biggrin:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

I seen alot of people with www.chagosdream.com shirts on. I wanted to say something, but i dont really know anybody. Nice to see it was represented at the show.


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

Cold ass weather but I had a good time ran across alotta homies from Layitlow


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

YEAP WE HAD A BLAST UP THERE! :biggrin: 
GREAT SHOW
ALOT OF GREAT CARS
AND LIKE ALWAYS NO REGRETS


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Apr 25 2005, 10:19 AM
> *YEAP WE HAD A BLAST UP THERE!  :biggrin:
> GREAT SHOW
> ALOT OF GREAT CARS
> ...


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

i think the next show im gonna get a shirt that says "im from LayitLow" and maybe ill meet some people. :biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Flashlight_Deville_@Apr 25 2005, 11:14 AM
> *i think the next show im gonna get a shirt that says "im from LayitLow" and maybe ill meet some people.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3049111[/snapback]​*


Yeah no doubt :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## plyrh8r1 (Jun 24, 2003)

the show was tight meet some people from layit low


----------



## plyrh8r1 (Jun 24, 2003)

on the way to the show i sw a 80s linclon on the froad with a flat didnt see anybody by the car just wondering whos it was it was blue and on 65 south


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by plyrh8r1_@Apr 25 2005, 03:35 PM
> *the show was tight meet some people from layit low
> [snapback]3050321[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## chula57bomb (Jul 1, 2003)

HAD A DECENT TIME, CANT SAY TOO MUCH IT WAS ALRIGHT...
THANKS GOTTI FOR HOOKING IT UP :cheesy: SEE U AT THE NEXT CHI- LOCAL SHOW... :thumbsup:


----------



## mosca (Oct 26, 2002)

Thank god it was dry on the way back. I had to drive my car back home. It took me about four hours to get home. But I had a good time out their. uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## chula57bomb (Jul 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mosca_@Apr 25 2005, 08:19 PM
> *Thank god it was dry on the way back. I had to drive my car back home. It took me about four hours to get home. But I had a good time out their. uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> [snapback]3051380[/snapback]​*


"DIDNT THE WIND FUK U UP...IT WAS CRAZY WINDY AND COLD ON THE WAY BACK!"


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

i had fun uffin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by law_@Apr 25 2005, 07:22 AM
> *i had fun but i still wanna snap your car
> [snapback]3047828[/snapback]​*


we meet up this summer homie , thanks for the love . props to everyone that went to INDY , I am really pissed I missed it , but shit happens ....


----------



## stillrollin (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Apr 25 2005, 06:49 AM
> *Hey homie, thanx for all your help, also thank, your friend on my behalf...  good looking out dawg :biggrin:
> [snapback]3047901[/snapback]​*



what up cuz... not a problem cuz...im always there for ma people and yall ma people....cuz que no! IT WAS A PREASSURE GOIN TO THE SHOW.! AND I HADE A BLAST ......




AND TO ALL OTHER ROLLERZ 

IM STILL ROLLIN WITH ROLLERZ ONLY........

IT WAS A BLAST GETTING TO KNOW YALL... YALL ARE NOT LIKE I TOUGHT YALL ARE EVEN EVEN BETTER HOPE TO CHILL SOME MORW WITH ALL ROLLERZ ONLY

KEEP IT ON THE REALZ AND WACH OUT ......... LIL SAL COMING OUT....... HOLLERZ BACK YALL ! ! ! ! ! ! ! :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stillrollin_@Apr 26 2005, 06:04 AM
> *what up cuz... not a problem  cuz...im always there for ma people and yall ma people....cuz que no!  IT WAS A PREASSURE GOIN TO THE SHOW.! AND I HADE A BLAST ......
> AND TO ALL OTHER ROLLERZ
> 
> ...



uffin:


----------



## mosca (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chula57bomb_@Apr 25 2005, 08:30 PM
> *"DIDNT THE WIND FUK U UP...IT WAS CRAZY WINDY AND COLD ON THE WAY BACK!"
> [snapback]3052019[/snapback]​*


It wasn't that bad at all. I was going 85 miles all the way. uffin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

I want to thank Rob for the hospitality and for the food and beer nice shop homie :biggrin:


----------

